# 'Yard finders' for small tortoises on Etsy



## biochemnerd808 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just posted some more 'flower' and 'super-tort-cape' yard finders for tortoises in my Etsy shop. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/122193539/tortoise-or-turtle-flower-m-crocheted
https://www.etsy.com/listing/122195622/tortoise-or-turtle-yard-finder-s-super

What is a yard finder? Have you ever wondered if there is an easier way than putting blue tape on your tortoise's shell while you let her wander around a little on your lawn (supervised, of course!)? Well guess what: a bright purple crocheted flower, or a blue super-tort-cape will be so much easier to see in the grass than a tan tortoise shell! 

These are a for-fun item... 10% of my Etsy earnings from this shop get donated to International Reptile Rescue, a wonderful organization near us. The rest of the $ gets invested back into my tortoises!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 31, 2013)

Super cute!! Do the tortoise cozies actually keep your tort warmer while roaming around your house?


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Jan 31, 2013)

Haha, no, well maybe they would... but I don't actually put those on my tortoises any time but for the pics for Etsy. 



Pokeymeg said:


> Super cute!! Do the tortoise cozies actually keep your tort warmer while roaming around your house?


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 31, 2013)

biochemnerd808 said:


> Haha, no, well maybe they would... but I don't actually put those on my tortoises any time but for the pics for Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw well, still a really cute idea! Love the yard-finders, what a clever product. You certainly created a little niche


----------



## mira_kaylee (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL I love the bullseye tortoise finder! So cute!


----------

